# Go to lure fishin skinny



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

Any one want to share what your go to lure is.I am tending towards a lot of artificial for a while.More of a live bait guy but wanted to hear what you guys use for reds and trout.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

zara spook by far all around skinny lure.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

spook jr baby bass pattern, no hooks
fresh or salt, extremely effective at drawing repeated strikes

tarpon, snook, trout, reds, snapper, even flounder will pop it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

6ft Walmart castnet with extended rope for those hard to reach tailers


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

A white buck tail jig with the occasional hose down with the Gulp spray.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

1/8 oz mission jig - DOA CAL 3.5" Shad tail - Avacado Red Glitter

I use it everywhere with great success - Reds, Trout, Snook, Flounder


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Since you said skinny water I'm going to assume you mean less than 10" 1/6th ounce weedless hook, with a tube of your color choice! Or a Saltwater Assassin 3.5" shad again in your color of choice.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Since you said skinny water I'm going to assume you mean less than 10" 1/6th ounce weedless hook, with a tube of your color choice! Or a Saltwater Assassin 3.5" shad again in your color of choice.


Again depends on where, but morning glory ripple mullet from gulp on 1/4 jig head attached to a spinner bait.
Also top water rapala skitter walks work great as well


----------



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

Mission Fishin 1/16th oz jighead or if it's a little deeper a 1/8th oz with a 5" Gulp Jerk Shad in Bone Jack (discontinued color) or Z-Man Scented Paddlerz in Houdini color. If the water is super skinny use an unweighted offset worm hook with a jerk shad.


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

Bucktail jig or doa cal. But nothing is as exciting as a baby bass super spook!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Zara Puppy, just about the only topwater I use.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Z-Man PaddlerZ in houdini or bad shad or the ShrimpZ in redbone if the reds are rooting around for shrimp and crabs, both rigged on an 1/8 oz swimbait hook.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

3/8 oz Aquadream Spoon in the pin fish or mullet pattern. Be reeling when it hits the water.

You can buy them direct from Capt Mike online.

http://aquadreamliving.com

WARNING: the hook eyes break off under the screw that holds it and the weedguard. Buy some replacement hooks. (May be the Pro Cure I put all over that screw when fishing them.)


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for those replies.I look forward to trying all of those out.I think I have many of those lures here.I bought hundreds from a man who relocated back up north for a new job and he was really heavy into Arti's


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dynamite


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Bowfishing


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

To cover the water column I keep these items in my bag. Doa shrimp, small 1/8oz gold spoon, jerkbait, white bucktail jig, rapala sw08 topwater plug and a mirror lure mr19. 
With these baisc lures I can fish for just about anything that swims in FL. The fish get keyed in on certain things depending on the time of year hence the short list.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

A 4" H&H Original Cocahoe (firetail avocado with red glitter) rigged with a 1/4 oz Gamakatsu jig head and gold spinner.

It casts well and has a big presence, so you can cover ground when blind casting.  You can jig it, buzz it or slow roll it to meet the desires and depth of the fish.  As an added perk, it is pretty close to weedless.

Topwaters are a blast, but this one pays the bills

Nate


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Given the long list of lures recommended in this thread, I feel it safe to conclude that if the fish are biting, they'll hit just about anything that is properly presented. It has long been my opinion that lures are designed more to catch fishermen than to catch fish.

A good lure should have certain basic attributes. First, fish have to like it. As noted above, when fish are hungry, they'll like most anything that vaguely resembles food. Just stay away from lures that look like old rags, rocks, and clumps of weed. Next, the lure must reach where the fish are feeding. It has to cast properly and run or dwell in the right zone. Finally, the lure has to be appropriate to the conditions. Light, feathery lures don't cast well in the wind, heavy lures with treble hooks don't run well over rocky bottoms, floating lures with open or treble hooks won't work in surface weeds, and the list goes on.

Pick a lure that resembles bait, casts well in the conditions, runs or dwells in the right zone and does not snag on rock or weeds. Do this, and then your job just becomes finding a time and place here your target species is feeding and getting there without scaring them off. Easy, right?

All this said, the go-to lure for redfish on the Nature Coast is a weedless gold spoon.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> 3/8 oz Aquadream Spoon in the pin fish or mullet pattern. Be reeling when it hits the water.
> 
> You can buy them direct from Capt Mike online.
> 
> ...


Had this happen to me during a tournament recently. Hooked a nice red, broke the cheap hook. Hoping this doesn't happen again with the replacement hook...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> > 3/8 oz Aquadream Spoon in the pin fish or mullet pattern. Be reeling when it hits the water.
> >
> > You can buy them direct from Capt Mike online.
> >
> ...


Must be a known issue as they sell spare parts. I've never seen spare parts for a spoon before. Hummm


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I second the Cocahoe minnow. One of the best and rugged soft baits on the market that go often overlooked. Cheap too..


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Love those aqua dream spoons but hate the hooks breaking. I bought 6 spoons and have had 6 hooks break. To Mike's credit, he did mail me replacement parts for free.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Love those aqua dream spoons but hate the hooks breaking.  I bought 6 spoons and have had 6 hooks break.  To Mike's credit, he did mail me replacement parts for free.


I replaced it with a hook that Ducknut gave me. Hopefully it holds up better...


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

1/4 oz bitsy bug tipped with gulp chart swimming mullet cut the weed gaurd off unless you feel like missing fish.. redfish can't resist it


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I have all of the above mentioned baits in my arsenal. Any surface walker lure is great. We have a good bit of aquatic vegetation around here so i always keep a few weedless baits in my box. Popper style Scum Frogs are highly productive for reds. Buzz baits work well too, as do soft baits rigged weedless.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> 1/4 oz bitsy bug tipped with gulp chart swimming mullet cut the weed gaurd off unless you feel like missing fish.. redfish can't resist it


What color Bitsy do you recommend?


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

i think its called crawdad.. its a light tan/chartrues/brown color... i don't like the ones with the bleeding bait red hooks they tend to straighten out easy.. it might be the bitsy flip that has the heavier hook.. also like purple and chart. but i have caught them on pretty much every color.. flounder love them to.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Thanks!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

oscar myer on a 2/0 circle hook.


----------



## silverking93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Doesn't get any easier than a 1/4 oz. Johnson gold spoon.


----------



## 1118580Rob (Oct 25, 2013)

Weed less Johnson gold spoon or weed less rigged soft plastic in a light color for clear water and darker color for stained water


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

> > > 3/8 oz Aquadream Spoon in the pin fish or mullet pattern. Be reeling when it hits the water.
> > >
> > > You can buy them direct from Capt Mike online.
> > >
> ...


All hooks on spoons eventually break. I think its a plus that you can replace the hook and not have to buy another spoon


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

3/16 ounce Six wave jig head with a 3" Fat Sam Mullet in shimmer gold.  Catch a lot of snook, flounder and reds on this.  Have even caught Pompano on the flats while dragging bottom for flounder with this rig.  For trout, I'll switch the swim bait to a silver Fat Sam.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hands down the best rig for all fish in all waters...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phRAWzG2cMQ


----------

